# Auto World track question?



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Is the Auto World track exactly the same as TOMY/AFX track? I know the two tracks are compatible but wasn't sure if the Auto World track surface is any different.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If I recall, I read in an earlier post that is was Lifelike track, controllers and power pack. Good starter set? Maybe a better intro set just to see if you like HO racing, although it doesn't give you the same choices, options or feel the TOMY/AFX or even TYCO/MATTEL (to some degree) offer.  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

BRS and RR, it's Tomy compatible. See here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=144143&highlight=tomy

RR, wasn't Road Race Replicas selling a "set" like that not long ago? I thought it was a box of LifeLike track and electricals with two RRR muscle cars...

yeah, that's it, I just checked. Go here:

http://www.ho-slotcars.com/index.html

Click "New Items" on the left. Just below the long guidepins and above the L-88 Camaros is a link to the "limited edition race set." Click the link, and you can see in the pics it's a LifeLike extended figure 8...

--rick


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

It is not an exact copy but it is compatible with Tomy.

Tom


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

tlowe said:


> It is not an exact copy but it is compatible with Tomy.
> 
> Tom


Is it smoother?


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't think so. Wait and see!!!!


----------



## Rickc (Jul 9, 2002)

Being an old lock-&-joiner track guy, I need to know. Is the new track more scaled for the larger XT cars? My last use of new cars on old track was not so fun. Seemed the cars brushed each other even on straights. I am a tightwad with a bunch of old track, but have been eyeing covetously the new track.


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

Same dimensions as Tomy


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Rickc has a point the width between the lanes is to small on the tomy afx and aroura. the new nascars from other companys will not pass without touching the car in the next lane if they could be spread apart a smidge it would be better.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

docsho said:


> Rickc has a point the width between the lanes is to small on the tomy afx and aroura. the new nascars from other companys will not pass without touching the car in the next lane if they could be spread apart a smidge it would be better.


That's what I like about Tyco/Mattel track. Equal lane spacing @ 1.5 inches. 

GP


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*But then...*



docsho said:


> Rickc has a point the width between the lanes is to small on the tomy afx and aroura. the new nascars from other companys will not pass without touching the car in the next lane if they could be spread apart a smidge it would be better.


But then the AW track would not be compatible with Tomy track...
On the other hand if Tyco/Mattel track was not so flimsy....
And Mattel has "improved" the connection problem with their track...
Awww nutz...
mumbly, mumbly, mumbly.....


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

And they (Tyco) made a wider variety of curves!

BTW, what ever happened to the Tomy 21'' curve project?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> BTW, what ever happened to the Tomy 21'' curve project?


 Yes -- what ever did happen? Last I heard was the guy who did the 18s and Tyco 6s was still trying to unload all the 6s before tooling up a 21" Tomy.

I figured for sure after I built my road course with 18s that the 21s would come out a few weeks later! :lol:

'doba


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Yes -- what ever did happen? Last I heard was the guy who did the 18s and Tyco 6s was still trying to unload all the 6s before tooling up a 21" Tomy.
> 
> I figured for sure after I built my road course with 18s that the 21s would come out a few weeks later! :lol:
> 
> 'doba


He (Joe wasn't it?) should never have bothered with those 6s, if Tyco users has wanted them so badly they could have used adapters and Tomy 6s.

Now the 18s and 21s would have been unique, I guess we will all have to save up for GAR instead!!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Adapters cause a new set of headaches. They are not the same length as a 6" straight. Only about 5 1/2 inches.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Just one suggestion on the track sets:

If there is ONE thing that will turn a kid or anyone for that matter off to slot car racing,its those cheesy controlers that come with the sets.

If there was a way you could put better controlers in with the sets,it would probably help to hold slot newbies interest a bit longer.

Mike


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

22tall said:


> Adapters cause a new set of headaches. They are not the same length as a 6" straight. Only about 5 1/2 inches.


does that matter if making a track from scratch?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

If you are making them from scratch-no problem at all. I was refering to the LifeLike adapter. Back when I had nothing but Tyco track I needed some 6" curves. Couldn't find Tyco but did find Tomy and the LL adapters. Every time I used a Tomy 6 I had to use 2 adapter tracks. Bought 4 curves and 8 adapters. When I tried to set them up I found out what I thought was a 6" was only 5 1/2". Created big gaps on a 4 lane setup. Why the adapter is only 5 1/2 is beyond my comprehension. But then I can't figure out why a 90 degree curve is only 89. Ever notice that?

It's back to the petit Le Mans race for me.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

22tall said:


> If you are making them from scratch-no problem at all. I was refering to the LifeLike adapter.... ....Created big gaps on a 4 lane setup. Why the adapter is only 5 1/2 is beyond my comprehension.


Good point, it must have been a nightmare.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
The status of the Tomy compatable 21" curves, as well as a slew of other pieces we'd like to do, is pending the sale of the majority of the three pieces already made. I've posted on a few different forums already that the limitiation to going hog wild and doing everything we'd like is twofold - financial and physical. You need the money to produce the product and the physical space to store it.
Track is not like cars. There are not a lot of vendors who are going to want to stock up on track. It doesn't turn over as fast as cars, and I would venture to think that the profit margin is not as great.
Plus, we can't do the same piece of track in multiple colors and decos to get more out of a single mold.
Now that we've got the tooling down for making both Tomy and Tyco compatable track, we can do a lot. We just need the customer base to know we can recoup the investment.
The decision to do the Tyco compatable curves was mine and was something I debated for a while. Doing Tyco compatable track was kind of a no-brainer - there is so much Tyco track out there that there had to be a market for other curve sizes. However, do you do a 6" curve for those who want to build layouts in a small space? Or, do you do the 15" curve which would be wanted by those with room? I decided to do both and kind of glad that I did. Both seem to sell at about the same rate, which would seem to validate the decision.
As to the Tyco vs. Tomy track decision. If Tyco track was originally designed the with the improved locking and electrical connections of the new Mattel track and our track (and Mattel did away with the molded letter), Tyco and Tomy would have been equal and the spacing of the Tyco lanes would have given it a slight edge - in my opinion.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

*track*



docsho said:


> Rickc has a point the width between the lanes is to small on the tomy afx and aroura. the new nascars from other companys will not pass without touching the car in the next lane if they could be spread apart a smidge it would be better.



This is why there is MaxTrax :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

If somone made a readily available economical track with better lane spacing and borders, I would replace my Tomy track.


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey all, the only thing I can add is snap on turn borders would be nice, tyco did a good job with thiers.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Jimmy49098 said:


> Hey all, the only thing I can add is snap on turn borders would be nice, tyco did a good job with thiers.


Tyco DID do a good job on thier aprons. To bad they aren't more readily available and offered in more radius. 

I'm using them on my small 2-lane oval "bullring" track (33" straits, 9" radius) and really like 'em. 

GP


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> ----snip----
> 
> ...


Thanks for making the Tyco pieces Joe. I for one am greatful.  I agree. With the design improvements and Joes' new pieces I feel this is now the best track out of the big three. JMO 

GP


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> If somone made a readily available economical track with better lane spacing and borders, I would replace my Tomy track.


I saw GAR yeterday, and I'm sold. But it is gonna cost because you get what you pay for....


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

What's GAR?


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Granite Archer Raceways - http://www.bradstracks.com/Granite_Archer_Raceways.htm

Best regards,
Brian


----------

